# Project devon amazon



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

A couple of pics of my attempt to recreate a flooded forest in the amazon.
Wadaya think







or








The fish include...uaru, severum, thread fin acara, geo surinamensis, corys and L numbers
Neal


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty cool to me


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i love the woodwork! try and get some plants in that biatch though lol


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i like it


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

TormenT said:


> i love the woodwork! try and get some plants in that biatch though lol
> [snapback]1084697[/snapback]​


Iv got some plants in there now, crinium thainium bulbs, java fern and java moss.
The uaru would eat anything else
Ill get some updated pics in this thread soon


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah its alright, seen better.

haha, man im just kiddin i think that looks awsome. i think go with some micros swords for the bottom and it would look even better. i love the stick work you did, would love to see more pics of your tank, like close up shots.

J-Rod


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> yeah its alright, seen better.
> 
> haha, man im just kiddin i think that looks awsome. i think go with some micros swords for the bottom and it would look even better. i love the stick work you did, would love to see more pics of your tank, like close up shots.
> 
> ...


Ill see what i can do mate


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very very cooll..natural is the way to go..


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

What is the big fish with the black spot and green body? Looks great to me man. Im sure it will look better as the plants begin to take over more of the tank.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking tank


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

cool tank, cool dog


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

waspride said:


> What is the big fish with the black spot and green body? Looks great to me man. Im sure it will look better as the plants begin to take over more of the tank.
> [snapback]1084898[/snapback]​


This fish is uaru amphiacanthoides, a south american cichlid








Cheers for the positive comments, glad you like it.
Ill add more pics soon


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It looks great, especially the uaru is very good looking.

My compliments


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice







What other fish do you plan on adding (if any)?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice set-up: the lack of plants is what makes it look so Amazonian - most habitats our South American fish come from are only sparcely planted (flood plains, submerged forrests - anyone who has seen the BBC series "Amazon Abyss" knows what I'm talking about) - wood is what makes up the bulk of 'decor' there.
So I'd keep it the way it is if an amazonian look is what you want









Got any close-ups of the inhabitants, btw?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice tank. I also like the list of inhabitants in there as well


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

My digi cam sucks so most fish pics come out as a blur but heres one half decent pic of the uaru :laugh:


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

wow, that came out really nice


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i give it two














good job


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Where did you ever find a badass fish like that?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

try bringing a few sticks to the front, or half way not just at the back. It will make a lot of difference


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome shot. I think that if you got some fernandezypezi and psittacus you would have one of the most badass tanks on the board


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheers lemmy








I Would love some hoplarchus and uaru f but its not going to happen








They are seriously hard to get hold of in the uk and the tank wouldnt be big enough.
Good to see p fury has more than 1 south american cichlid fan


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks really nice


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Updated pics, new plants added. java fern and crinium thainium


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a great tank


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Unique and nice set-up.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks better everytime i see it Neal, well done


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DiscusMel said:


> Looks better everytime i see it Neal, well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mel


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

Great looking tank!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow nice fish


----------

